# New engine wiring problem..please help



## jm2591 (Dec 2, 2006)

I hope someone can help. I'm working on a Bobcat ZT225 Zero Turn. The cv730s Family skhxs-7252gc..Spec cv730-0039 engine went bad. I do have a new 25hp Kohler engine a cv25s Family skm725u..Spec 69513 that I want to use. I know the shaft is a little longer, I can take care of that. The problem for me is that I'm stupid with wiring and the wiring is different. The bad engine has a plug with 4 connectors. The new engine has a plug with 5 connectors. I can send pics and a copy of the Zero Turn wiring if that would help. Is there a way I can make the new engine work with the old wiring harness? Thank you


----------



## jm2591 (Dec 2, 2006)

I made a mistake. I have the engines switched around in my first post. The new engine is cv730-0039


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Try the Kohler website...

Kohler Engines: Home


----------



## jm2591 (Dec 2, 2006)

I did get that problem fixed. I downloaded 3 different Kohler service manuals for that class engines. None of them showed the 6 terminal connector or the orange wire that is on the cv730-0039 engine. I finally cut open the black insulating sheath that holds the wires together. The orange wire went a couple inches and looped back to the connector. Another problem was the color of the wires on the old engine at the connector that I needed to use didn't match the colors of the new engine or the service manuals. I cut open that insulating sheath and found the exposed wires at the connector had faded. Two wires that were beige turned into red under the sheath. The wire that was light blue turned into green. Now things made sense. After disregarding the orange wire all the wires matched up between the connectors. Just had to cut them and splice the old connector to the new engine.


----------

